# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم SigmaKey-Box تحديثات :  Sigma Software v.2.27.23. New Huawei Smartphones are added on the list.

## °°.."Y"S"F"GSM"..°°

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Sigma Software v.2.27.23**QCOM Tab:*1. Released *Repair IMEI*, *Get bootloader code*, *Remove FRP* and *ID*,* 
Change provider (vendor/country)* features for *Huawei*:*♦ Huawei Y6 2018
♦ ATU-LX1
♦ ATU-L21
♦ ATU-AL10
♦ MON-W19*2. Released *Model Repair* feature for newest Qcom-based *Huawei* smartphones.*Android ADB Tab:*New MTK smartphones in the list:*♦ Azumi At7* (MT8377)
♦ *Blu A5 Plus A0031ww* (MT6735)
♦ *Digicel DL2 XL* (MT6XXX)
♦ *Polaroid P5026* (MT6XXX) الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## asaad wahsh

*متابعه ممتازه يا برنس*

----------

